# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Помогите расшифровать отчет авиры.

## Stars146294

_[ОБНАРУЖЕНИЕ] Троянская программа_ TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen
_[ОБНАРУЖЕНИЕ] Троянская программа_ TR/Agentbypass.K.30
_[ОБНАРУЖЕНИЕ] Содержит сигнатуру червя_ WORM/DOS.Flood.F
_[ОБНАРУЖЕНИЕ] Содержит сигнатуру программы_ SPR/PSW.Gen

На сайте самой авиры нет описания и степени опасности этих угроз.
Появились сомнения, так как распространяется этот зловред в составе архива Антидетект5.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

> TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen


Про этого они пишут вроде http://www.avira.com/ru/support-for-...tail/kbid/1251




> TR/Agentbypass.K.30


Затрудняюсь ответить по их классификации.




> WORM/DOS.Flood.F


Червяк, заражает флешки и компьютеры в сети.




> SPR/PSW.Gen


Исходя из названия, крадет пароли.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Червяк, заражает флешки и компьютеры в сети.


На компьютерах DOS.  :Cheesy: 




> TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen


Это общий детект для упакованных файлов, в своё время с ним было связано много ложных срабатываний. Исправили ли на сегодняшний день эту проблему немецкие разработчики... Не думаю, что это так.

----------


## Stars146294

Выходит так, что TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen - это упаковщик, а наличие WORM/DOS.Flood.F , SPR/PSW.Gen , TR/Agentbypass.K.30 может указывать на то, что зараженная система становиться частью бот-сети. Содержимое антидетекта работает с реестром и умеет изменять системные настройки. Забавно. Поправьте, пожалуйста, если ошибаюсь.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Stars146294*, Если вы пришлёте образцы файлов сюда, мы сможем разобрать этот вопрос более детально. Пытаться описать функционал вредоносной программы по её идентификатору в базе данных антивируса не очень хорошая идея.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Stars146294

Куда на форуме можно загрузить эти файлы?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Я оставил ссылку выше, будьте внимательнее.

----------


## Stars146294

Такое дело. Пытался создать при помощи AVZ архив с файлами для отправки на virusinfo но AVZ не распознает эти файлы как опасные объекты и соответственно не включает их в архив. В то же время реалтаймпротектор Avira удаляет все, когда обнаруживает эти файлы. Есть архив карантина Avira, могу я его отправить на virusinfo. Прошу подсказать, как поступить.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

В ZIP архив с паролем virus. Такой архив можно создать как с помощью AVZ, так и самостоятельно при помощи WinRAR, 7ZIP и др.

----------

